# Snapping Out?



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2003)

At a recent BJJ seminar I saw a student who was really tied up by the instructor occasionally snapping his fingers to tap out, in cases where he might have tapped with his feet but couldn't have done so with his hands.

I'd never seen this before! Is it unique to BJJ, or to just this person?


----------



## J-kid (Apr 18, 2003)

Welcome to grappling.


----------



## Elfan (Apr 18, 2003)

"Snapping out" is common? I've never seen anything but taps.


----------



## YouAgain (Apr 18, 2003)

Likwise I've never heard of "Snapping out" Hope someone can clarify it.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 19, 2003)

Interesting. I've never seen this- 

in Kenpo we tap out, and if tied up, say "break". It would be easier just to say "break" when you feel your rotator cuff stretching to the limit than to try snapping your fingers, IMHO.


----------



## ace (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *At a recent BJJ seminar I saw a student who was really tied up by the instructor occasionally snapping his fingers to tap out, in cases where he might have tapped with his feet but couldn't have done so with his hands.
> 
> I'd never seen this before! Is it unique to BJJ, or to just this person? *



Never herd of Snaping Your fingers But
Shoot what ever works Rite.

Verbaly saying tap or Matte is always good too
or at least better than letting the limb Snap or allowing
the lights to go out:idea:


----------

